# Is my second husband gay.



## concernstep (Jan 27, 2015)

i am new to this site. Suggestions is helpful. I was a very good sex partner. Now left feeling un-wanted an it's all my fault. Here are the things my husband is doing. Tell me I am just crazy. 
1- he don't like to touch down there. He don't like oral on me.
2- he closes his eyes when I am doing him or even on top
3- he buys underwear like they are going out of style
4- he wants me to play with him but don't think I need it.
5-once he gets his and I one time it's over.
6- he is always checking how his package is laying but I feel it's not for me


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

So where in all this is the evidence that he is sexually attracted to other men?


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I swear I've read this post on here before.


----------



## concernstep (Jan 27, 2015)

Good question. Just giving you how I feel. He is into my giving him foreplay but not for me. Says he likes breast but he don't know what turns me on. He don't even play with my rings.

I know he don't look at girls, he watches men.

He cares more how he looks. He don't care for my under garments only his. 
He used other things to make him bigger. Just don't think its for me.
He only likes the vanilla sex, one way.

I just looking for answers.

Could not find another thread. New to site.


----------

